
Ask HN: Rails users, what is your release process? - tistoon
How do you release a new version of your product? Do you just git pull? Do you zip? Do you rsync?<p>Thanks!
======
seracuza
Forget about zip and rsync, it's a 1990-x era.

Theare 3 options in 2020:

Manually from laptop:

1) Heroku (git push)

2) Capistrano (use ssh to copy files)

3) Docker images (git push)

Automatically:

1) Trigger by CI/CD (git pull)

